# Frightening



## Friar Bones (Dec 6, 2012)

Goodness this is out right frightening

http://www.therightscoop.com/ny-assemblyman-exposes-real-gun-control-confiscation-agenda-of-democrats/


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Doesnt surprise me one bit ! There is no way I would live in state of New York, it would serve them right if the gun companies and gun owners all left.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

New York State is a ridiculous place to live. Take it from me. Basically all stores are out of .223 supplies whether it be bullets or reloading supplies. The stores have no plans to restock them. I can't get anything shipped in. My father ordered a knife online two weeks ago. The order was cancelled and the vendor stated they were not capable of shipping to ny. For a knife! I'm tired of listening to gun control advocates. Tonight on hannity some women was suggesting we wanted missile launchers and hand grenades when we asked why we shouldn't be allowed our choice of firearm. Piers morgan was saying we all want tanks when he was interviewing two women. Tired of it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nothing should surprise us at this point, the antis and socialist liberals have their agendas' in full swing and most of the low informed American people are on their side. We (gun owners)are currently suffering from "Oh my God, what do we do now" when we should have been very active for the last four years informing the general public about the facts of responsible gun ownership. We must continue, or if you never have start, keeping the verbal and printed pressure on our Local, State and Federal politicians to do the right thing and protect ALL areas of the Constitution.

We are trying to close the barn door, but the horse is already out. It's time to quit worrying about the barn door and go out and recapture the horse.

There should not be a day go by that we (gun owners) are not making our views known to our ELECTED representatives. Call, fax and/or email one of them every day, keep the pressure on. We can share our concerns and frustrations with each other here but then get involved making those same concerns known to your elected officials.

*GET INVOLVED, IT'S OUR ONLY HOPE!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

It is frightening. I sent the link to my brother who worked for the campaign of a successful Republican representative.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those crazy libtards are beyond help ! I had some guy attacking me on a friends FB page last night. This guy was a real lunatic. Ranting about how we need our guns taken away to save all the children. blah blah blah so I threw the Obam using children as props and how he's for abortion. This guy came unglued ! It was hilarious to watch someone literally melt their keyboard down ! I'm such a S^%starter sometimes. LOL


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

I hit these guys on Facebook with every credible argument I've seen and all they could do was repeat themselves.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 Mike, but we all need to start pushing the NRA and gun and ammo maufacturers to run adds or some kind of campaigns to fight back all the incorrect info that the media publishes. I stated on here before I have sent emails to some and none have replied. Oh I keep getting emails from Ruger but they just keep asking to contact my reps. They are the ones making all the money from all this BS. I heard Obama and Biden were going on a campaign trail to push their agenda. The NRA and the others need to do the same without their help and money I am afraid we WILL loose the battles.


----------

